# Crashing, freezing, slow iPhone 4s



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

I have a feeling my iphone has been hacked, if that's possible. It's slow, crashes a lot, freezes a lot, and the battery life is very short. Can someone please help?!?!


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Backup and restore


----------



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

My iphone says I need wifi to back it up. I don't have wifi.


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

When connected to iTunes, choose backup to this computer.


----------



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, I'm also in the process of trying to get my comp fixed. I should wait on the phone issue, right?


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Depends on what is wrong with your PC. But I believe it's pretty safe and recommended to backup your phone.


----------



## meand3midgets (Jan 2, 2013)

If there are virus/malware on my iPhone OR computer, that might be an issue. I am currently awaiting response in another thread on virus/malware removal for my PC. I've already gotten help with my PC for the same issue not long ago. But if there's a bug or some other problem in my iPhone, could it have transferred to my PC?


----------



## ETech7 (Aug 30, 2012)

Personally, I never heard of the same piece of malware which would effect iOS and Windows all together. They are two different system, and it'd be remarkable if someone would manage something like that.

Pretty much every iDevice I've known started to act funky with the time, but restoring/resetting it usually brought things to normal. There is not so much you can do with it to _fix things._


----------

